# L4.43 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Please use this thread for all discussions regarding your experiences with L4.43 including any bugs or issues you encounter.

Release notes are now posted: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96717

*Noted Features Found by users*
Ability to sort DVR List with Group turned on.

*Summary of Issues being reported*
A few users reported loosing OTA abilities.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Please use this thread for all discussions regarding your experiences with L4.43 including any bugs or issues you encounter.


I got it last night. Any release notes?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Looking into Eagles.. Well I should say I am messaging Rob since he normally posts them for the 622. I just created this thread based on your post..


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Is this Release for the 622 or the new 722?


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Looking into Eagles.. Well I should say I am messaging Rob since he normally posts them for the 622. I just created this thread based on your post..


Yeah, L4.43 was definitely there this morning. I didn't have time to look for any changes or fixes. I do find it funny that nobody else has confirmed L4.43.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

space86 said:


> Is this Release for the 622 or the new 722?


I have it on my 622.


----------



## old_geek (Aug 24, 2007)

L4.43 spooled to my 722 last night...does anyone know what it was for...the L442 release notes implied that L442 was an experimental fix.


----------



## beaucop (May 11, 2006)

HDMI is still out....no fix with this version.


----------



## charanis (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree - I'm on it and was watching HBO HD tonight and at 10:30 EDT it went black. I switched from DVI to the SVIDEO output and no picture there either. Usually I just reboot but this time I waited, It went to snow and then rebooted after a few minutes. Then it came back and too a while to get the satellite signal. So I lost 8 minutes of the movie I was taping on the other input and missed 8 minutes of the show I was watching (it wasn't very good anyway - Sagat's HBO special) but now I have to tape Snakes on a Plane at a later date. Should I send it back or will the new one do the same?


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

I spoke with someone at dish engineering re: HDMI still not being fixed. I was told, "L443 did have a few fixes for HDPC but not for all issues of which you currently are experiencing".

I still have no HDMI.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

This is off the subject but the HDMI problem that you are having is not a software problem. It is hardware and you need to have your receiver replaced. See other posts on this subject.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

RASCAL01 said:


> This is off the subject but the HDMI problem that you are having is not a software problem. It is hardware and you need to have your receiver replaced. See other posts on this subject.


Actually, no. It is a sw problem confirmed by Dish. New receiver, HDMI goes out immediately after downloading any SW version L441 or later. It is some type of HDMI/HDCP incompatibility.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

I have L4.43 and my HDMI is working fine. I would not that my 722 was installed yesterday, so I don't know if L4.43 was pushed at that time or if it occurred overnight.

I was disappointed to find the Dish screen saver this morning as I had disabled the "Inactivity" feature (I am burning in a new plasma TV). In reading some other posts, apparently this is a longstanding issue/bug which has yet to be rectified? Apparently with this receiver (I have not experienced this on the 6+ others I have owned over the years) prior to the EPG being automatically updated the system goes into standby mode and is unable to recover without manual intervention (push a button on the remote)?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

snapfisher said:


> Actually, no. It is a sw problem confirmed by Dish. New receiver, HDMI goes out immediately after downloading any SW version L441 or later. It is some type of HDMI/HDCP incompatibility.


If you dig around in some of the older threads you will discover that there are two different types of HDMI failures for 622 receivers. One type is harware/mechanical, the other is software related. I would imagine/hope that the hardware/mechanical failing has been fully addressed in the 722s.

Most CSRs will tell you that your problem is software related and that it will be addressed by a future update - and this may be true. HDCP and other types of HDMI compatibilities seem to give the Dish software development team constant fits. But if you have the mechanical problem, no software upgrade is going to correct it.

In my case, I have two 622s - the older one (Rev D) has the mechanical failure, the newer one (Rev E) does not. How do I know this to be so? Simple, They are both on the same version firmware (L4.41), both have the same version bootstrap (1710RBDD), yet when I connect the same HDMI monitor to each, using the same HDMI cable, the older receiver has no picture and no sound, totally dead - the newer receiver works perfectly. It's been this way since day one - the older receiver's HDMI port never worked - it was DOA from the factory. I haven't bothered asking for a replacement for it because the display I'm using with that receiver only has/needs component inputs. I will eventually upgrade that receiver to a 722 when the "right deal" comes along from Dish.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, but release notes have now been posted: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96717


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mhowie said:


> I have L4.43 and my HDMI is working fine. I would not that my 722 was installed yesterday, so I don't know if L4.43 was pushed at that time or if it occurred overnight.
> 
> I was disappointed to find the Dish screen saver this morning as I had disabled the "Inactivity" feature (I am burning in a new plasma TV). In reading some other posts, apparently this is a longstanding issue/bug which has yet to be rectified? Apparently with this receiver (I have not experienced this on the 6+ others I have owned over the years) prior to the EPG being automatically updated the system goes into standby mode and is unable to recover without manual intervention (push a button on the remote)?


Work around mhowie is to set a auto tune timer about 30 minutes after your update time and that should get it off the screen saver. I believe that is the work around off the top of my head. Look at the DVDR thread in the sticky and I believe that is where this issues is discussed a few times.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Even thou I lose my signal on a regular bases I will not get this fix thanks for nothing Dish.


----------



## charanis (Mar 2, 2004)

well - I had one of my satellite inputs go and they sent me a new 622 - it appears to be remanufactured. Says WBER8SG05VHC - is this a "C" unit?

I've got the blank screen thing going - which seems to be an overheating issue based on other threads or maybe not. In that case it must be rebooted and today I got the "screeching audio" thing when it went blank. 

I also saw other threads where adding an external HD caused problems, have removed that and attach it when I need it. I think I'll need it to move the movies off to return this unit, won't I?

So - is this a C unit? Do you al think its the hardware?


----------



## Robert W (May 12, 2006)

Still intermittent HDMI on both my 622 w/4.41 no 4.43 as of yet....and my 211 but that's another thread. Need to turn TV / receivers on and off a couple of times and eventually they somehow get a good handshake and work. VERY Annoying Dish!


----------



## Parp (Jun 19, 2004)

Did L4.43 make seagate drives work any better?


----------



## rsicard (Aug 24, 2003)

Does anyone know which 622's will be receiving the L4.43 update? Thanks


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

rsicard said:


> Does anyone know which 622's will be receiving the L4.43 update? Thanks


Currently only 622's that do not have L4.41.


----------



## rsicard (Aug 24, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> Currently only 622's that do not have L4.41.


So we are at the mercy of Dish to send this later, to fix the HardDrive issues???


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It is by no means guaranteed that L4.43 would fix the EHD issues being reported here. Actually the only fix in the releases notes seems to be around recognizing you have a drive in so I would definitely have my doubts this fixes the Seagate and WD premium issue being reported. However, I don't have either so I guess we will have to await an update.

And yes... You cannot force an update. They are targeted to a set of receivers so the software just comes when it comes. There is no way to make it appear faster aside from getting a new box.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

My new 722 with 443 works great with my WD Mybook 500GB PREMIUM edition. NO issues at all. FYI


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

L443 didn't include the change for using same account ViP's with the EHDD. Mine wants to format on the third swap.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

n0qcu said:


> Currently only 622's that do not have L4.41.


Sorry, Had L4.41, now have L4.43, and am having audio dropouts.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

I had L4.41, but I was updated to L4.43 on Tuesday morning.

I only noticed it because the date/time banner stopped blinking.....

Everything else seems to be working fine.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Didn't fix the favorite-list editing problem or the HDMI aspect flag problem.
OTOH, it didn't seem to break anything else.


----------



## twindaddy (Feb 5, 2007)

Parp said:


> Did L4.43 make seagate drives work any better?


No. I just got 443 (had 441 before). My Seagate FreeAgent Pro 500 GB has the same problem with 443 as it had with 441 -- after falling asleep and waking up, trick mode has many problems. I posted more detail in the Seagate "chime in" thread.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

i wonder if it's a 4.43 bug that is making the voice on nat. goegraphic hd and history hd not to mention some other channels to be totally off big time.?


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm having weird issues when "chase-viewing" a currently being recorded program where it will skill to "Live TV" all of a sudden. This is with 4.43.


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

I received L4.43 yesterday on my ViP-622 (upgraded from L4.41). Last night I lost all audio output for TV1 (from RCA jacks) after using trick modes for a while. I had to do a hard reboot to get audio back. Then this morning, the receiver rebooted while I was using skip forward while viewing a recorded program.


----------



## fortinjlf (Mar 16, 2007)

Received 443 this AM. Have lost all off air channels (previously all upgrades downloaded flawlessly). Contacted Dish and got the usual runaround - did ALL the tests at least twice. 
Anyhow, in the end I was told there will be a report written up, and in the mean time I SHOULD CONTACT A RETAILER AND HAVE MY ANTENNA CHECKED OUT.
Even I could do that - just hooked the indoor antenna directly to the TV and naturally I get beautiful pic.
What do I do?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s fortinjlf

By tests.. what do you mean did all the test. Are you saying you sent through soft reboot, hard reboot? What do you get when you go to locals and try and manually scan the channel? do you get anything?


----------



## fortinjlf (Mar 16, 2007)

Hard reset, soft reset, switch test. Tried auto scan to get channels - nothing. Tried to add them manually - nothing. Flat 0 strength. Everything was working fine yesterday.


----------



## k3geg (Sep 6, 2007)

Got up this AM and found that I had no signal on all Off the Air channels. I normally get 39. Tried soft and hard reboot. No help. Then checked and found out that I received 4.43 overnight. Also lost HDMI input, the same problem I had last year when the receiver was first installed. The first update pushed to the receiver last year solved the HDMI problem till today.

Called customer support and had already tried all suggestions. She said she would send out a new DVR. I tried to convince her that it was L4.43 that was the problem but she insistede that 4.43 was "GOOD".


Now I wait without all the local Off the Air channels and cannot use HDMI..

Please push me back to 4.41!!!!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s k3geg

Take a look at this thread.... Might be of some help. This appears to have happend with L4.03. Not sure if they are related but worth a try.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85243&highlight=Loss+of+OTA

As for pushing back to L4.41, it is a rare thing that they back rev and it is never done on an individual basis.


----------



## fortinjlf (Mar 16, 2007)

I tried the power cord reboot after deleting the channels. Still no result. 0 strength after both scan and manual attempts to add the channels.
I guess I'll have to give Dish another try. Maybe they will offer a replacement?


----------



## Bill2226 (Feb 27, 2007)

It appears to me that L443 has a code problem such as a missing lookup table that controls the Hi-VHF section of the on-board OTA tuner decoding a digital signal. This pertains to channels 7-13. I can't get any channels that transmit on channels 7-13. The OTA channels above and below 7-13 (Xmit) seem to be ok. Please confirm.

Bill


----------



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

So far so good for me. I like that they added the ability to have groups and still sort by date recorded.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Bill2226 said:


> It appears to me that L443 has a code problem such as a missing lookup table that controls the Hi-VHF section of the on-board OTA tuner decoding a digital signal. This pertains to channels 7-13. I can't get any channels that transmit on channels 7-13. The OTA channels above and below 7-13 (Xmit) seem to be ok. Please confirm.
> 
> Bill


I have a 622 with L443, I get a ch 13 station with no problem so not all 622's are having this problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I got L4.43. No loss of OTA here. Nice to see they added the sort on Groups. Sweet. I also find the "Press Guide" to be less annoying. To nice little tweaks in L4.43 to be sure.


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

No problems encountered with 4.43. OTA and HDMI working fine. The two tweaks Ron mentions are nice. Not aware of other changes.


----------



## fortinjlf (Mar 16, 2007)

After trying everything to fix a loss of OTA after 443 update, I found a cure (at least for some of us).
Info comes from a member on another forum:
443 changed off air preference to "cable" for some reason. Go to HDTV set up menu and check. If "cable" is shown, change to "off air".


----------



## hojo (Nov 26, 2005)

fortinjlf said:


> After trying everything to fix a loss of OTA after 443 update, I found a cure (at least for some of us).
> Info comes from a member on another forum:
> 443 changed off air preference to "cable" for some reason. Go to HDTV set up menu and check. If "cable" is shown, change to "off air".


This worked for me. Yeah!!! .I have been unable to get all my channells ota for about a week. I assume after reading this thread that this had to do with 4.43.For some reason only channell 40 which is our only vhf dtv station was working(ch 9 dtv) before this fix.Thanks this forum is great


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I received 4.43 yesterday and everything is working fine like it has been. The only thing that is not fixed the the Seagate HDD issue. Maybe Charlie will have some answers Monday.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I noticed today that I now have L4.43. This appears to have eliminated the activation nag when the USB drive has spinned down. All the trick play functions seem to work fine, as they did with L4.41. However, if I stop viewing a program on the external drive and use "resume" later, the program often starts over at the beginning, rather than where I stopped. I obseverd this several times under both L4.41 and L4.43. This is not a significant problem for me since advance by 300X works fine and I can return to where I left off.


----------



## what_hdtv (Sep 8, 2007)

I have had my 722 now for 4 days and I notice it sometimes has "lag", or sometimes takes a few seconds to respond to remote control keypresses. Anyone else notice this?

Also, for some reason my 722 today shutdown on its own and reset itself it seemed like, when it turned back on (after 2 minutes or so), it went through a series of screens searching for satellite signals-


----------



## GLD (Sep 8, 2007)

bbomar said:


> I noticed today that I now have L4.43. This appears to have eliminated the activation nag when the USB drive has spinned down. All the trick play functions seem to work fine, as they did with L4.41. However, if I stop viewing a program on the external drive and use "resume" later, the program often starts over at the beginning, rather than where I stopped. I obseverd this several times under both L4.41 and L4.43. This is not a significant problem for me since advance by 300X works fine and I can return to where I left off.


Hi fellas, been watching this forum on the VIP622 from the beginning. I have the VIP622 with a 500GB WD My Book Essential Edition EHDD. The 622 is an excellent piece of equipment that keeps getting better and better. Alright, now for the EHDD. Activation tag seems to be eliminated with L4.43. But on some programs, Nextel Cup Race, Sharkman on DSCHD, also a couple baseball games, attempting to resume later in the program after initial viewing will restart it over toward the beginning of the program, not where you originally left off. There's also audio cutting in and out at times but is corrected by skipping ahead or back, maybe occuring once or twice a day only on EHDD. Both these problems also occurred under L4.41. Have archived about 240GB of programming todate.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Received L4.43 5 days ago and the only issue I see is the audio seems off sync with the video on certain channels like the Discovery High Def. I have tried to adjusting the audio sync on Onkyo 790 but no luck . I guess it could be these specific channels . Everything else is working great including OTA and HDMI. I have never had a issue with HDMI with Revision J. I do miss a "handshake" every now and then but overall My 622 is SWEET.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Anytime you see audio sync problems with the new HD channels, send an email to DishQuality to report it. It could very well be an uplink issue.

As for audio drops from the external drive, that's one of the things we're working on in beta right now.


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is anyone else having the same problems as i am with the hd channels, especially national geographic hd and history hd and some others with the audio being way out of sync??? also seems like some of the sd are a fraction of a second off.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Anytime you see audio sync problems with the new HD channels, send an email to DishQuality to report it. It could very well be an uplink issue.
> 
> As for audio drops from the external drive, that's one of the things we're working on in beta right now.


I did e-mail dishquality about Audio Sync issues.
Thanks Mark


----------



## Haralampi (Sep 9, 2005)

L443 is on my VIP-622, but I have no signal on my Tuner 2. Did check switch - it is working fine. Hard, soft reset, no solution. Still have message acquiring satellite signal. L443 is a complete mess.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Haralampi said:


> L443 is on my VIP-622, but I have no signal on my Tuner 2. Did check switch - it is working fine. Hard, soft reset, no solution. Still have message acquiring satellite signal. L443 is a complete mess.


It is probably not l443.

It doesn't appear that they changed anythihng related to tuner 2. And lots of people have l443 and very few have reported "new" problems, mostly previous l441 (or earlier) problems that are still with us.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

When trying to rewind/replay from live TV, it will play the content 'in memory' for a few seconds but then it will skip forward back to live TV. I have noticed this on HD channels (ESPN2-HD) and also on local (WSB-TV ATL) HD (via satellite).
Audio-sync problems, especially on HD channels. (But this is not new.) Some channels OK sometimes (like National Geo HD), but then sometimes it's like watching a foreign film with voice-overlay.
Viewing shows directly from external HDD seems to be more choppy and loss of audio. But I'm not sure if that is unique to my hard drive and/or just haven't used it enough to notice. ...but the 'you-must-activate-this-feature' message appearing when not needed seems to have been solved.


----------



## RGoldman (Mar 29, 2007)

A new issue today.... All of my SD channels are having difficulties. They are all "choppy" as someone else described. The HD channels are fine. This has just shown up since my receiver was upgraded to 4.43. I have had no problems with my 622 in the last 6 months until now. I just got off the phone, after 1.5 hours with technical support and they say that I am the only one with this problem. Their solution is to send me out a new receiver this week. I am worried about replacing my existing one that has worked so well for so long! I asked if they could turn back the firmware to 4.41, and of course, they said no.


----------



## Haralampi (Sep 9, 2005)

Haralampi said:


> L443 is on my VIP-622, but I have no signal on my Tuner 2. Did check switch - it is working fine. Hard, soft reset, no solution. Still have message acquiring satellite signal. L443 is a complete mess.


Update:

It turns out the problems with my Tuner 2 are not s/w related according to the csr. She is probably right, but either way she said she is sending me a new receiver.

Does anybody know if I'll receive the 722 receiver, or E* will send me another 622?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Haralampi said:


> Update:
> 
> ...
> 
> Does anybody know if I'll receive the 722 receiver, or E* will send me another 622?


622s are not in short supplly. They'll probably send you a refubished 622.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Discovered this one yesterday. Don’t know if it is due to receiving L4.43, but both of my 622s once again have the "View Your Statement" and "Pay Your Bill" menu items in the “DishHOME / Service / Customer Support” screen.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

First update I have received and problems followed. From time to time audio sync issues now over HDMI.

TWO shows mysteriously were added to the timers list without me (or anyone else) telling the 622 to record them One was added with a high priority and it wiped out one of my other timers.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

It does seem that audio sync has gotten significantly worse lately. Even the CharlieChat last night wasn't synced. Could be 4.43, or some change at the uplink end. I have tried a hard reboot, no difference.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I have had the 622 since it came out.
I have 18 timers set all the time for "new" episodes only
I have never had any problems with my unit.

I have been gone for three weeks and all timers that had new episodes worked normally until Monday night 9/10. I do not know when I got the new software since I was not home.

On 9/10 two timers were active, both on TNT 8 PM for "The Closer" and 9 PM for "Saving Grace".

At 7 PM a Phantom timer fired that set records for all TNT programs for the entire 9 day schedule and proceeded to record all of them. ( the phantom timer said "no info available") The correct timers also fired at 8 and 9 and this is how I discovered the problem because I could no longer watch the ESPN NFL game as both tuners were used. When I stopped the error timer, it remained in the guide "skipped" for the rest of the 9 days.

After allowing the recording for our programs until 10 PM, I did a soft reboot, the erroneous timer was still there, set to record TNT for 9 days straight. I then deleted the timer set for the "Closer" at 8 PM and the erroneous timer then also went away.

I have never had this before and I don't know how long I have had L4.43.

Any ideas??? or has the happened elsewhere? 

Leon


----------



## JackS (Jul 5, 2004)

RGoldman said:


> A new issue today.... All of my SD channels are having difficulties. They are all "choppy" as someone else described. The HD channels are fine. This has just shown up since my receiver was upgraded to 4.43. I have had no problems with my 622 in the last 6 months until now. I just got off the phone, after 1.5 hours with technical support and they say that I am the only one with this problem. Their solution is to send me out a new receiver this week. I am worried about replacing my existing one that has worked so well for so long! I asked if they could turn back the firmware to 4.41, and of course, they said no.


I had exactly the same problem last night on SD only. At first it was a small jump every second or so, watching the Red Sox on NESN. I did a hard reboot and it seemed to fix the problem. Later in the evening, after watching a recorded SD movie with no problems, I went back to live SD. All SD channels were a mess. It was like watching a slide show. The delay was variable, but sometimes was longer than 1 second between picture updates. The sound kept going smoothly. Also, there was no such problem on HD. I started another hard reboot and went to bed. I have not checked it today.

I haven't had problems like this in a long time. I was one of the original 921 owners in early 2004, and this experience is like deja vu. I've had this 622 since a year ago June with no problems other than audio sync from time to time.


----------



## Will Munshower (Mar 4, 2007)

fortinjlf said:


> After trying everything to fix a loss of OTA after 443 update, I found a cure (at least for some of us).
> Info comes from a member on another forum:
> 443 changed off air preference to "cable" for some reason. Go to HDTV set up menu and check. If "cable" is shown, change to "off air".


I had the same problem as well. This fix you mentioned worked perfectly. A million thanks! This issue was driving me up the wall.


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

I just got 4.43 today and now I lost my HD locals off of the satellite. My OTA locals work fine, and I can get all of my locals off of the satellite in SD only. I'm dialing Dish support now...

Update, it seems like I lost satellite 118, Dish is sending a tech out Friday.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

I realized that I got it this afternoon.

I've yet to notice any changes.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have had it for a few days, since sometime last week... but just had two problems.

I was expecting a timer to fire at 9:00pm but I never saw the red light go on... and I had the TV off at the time... so I went to turn on the receiver around 9:15 and it just kept saying "Please Wait". It wasn't completely locked up as I was able to change the different info messages with the arrow keys, but the receiver would not come out of standby.

So.. I did a front-panel reset... it finally came up... and claimed that it had been recording until the reboot. I do not know if it really was recording, since no red light and nothing in the recordings list... I set a new timer to catch a repeat of the episode of Eureka I was intending to be recording and hope it will fire later tonight.

Meanwhile, while trying to figure all that out... I noticed I didn't have a Colbert Report episode from last night. I looked in my History, and it says the timer completed last night... but there is no recording from last night.

I will have to see if it records tonight along with the Eureka episode as well.

Anyone else have any weirdness like this?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Version 4.43 is now on both my VIP622's.
No issues to repprt on either system.
OTA is still fine. Did not lose any OTA channels.
SD is fine.
Local's in SD and HD are fine.
HD channels are fine.
No issues with recording.
No problem with HDMI. 
Everything is a-ok!


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

It was originally stated that the update was only going out to boxes that did not have 4.41 yet. I had 4.41 and got 4.43 today. No issues as of yet just noticed about 5 min ago while flipping through the guide and noticed the time didn't change only the channel list did.

EDIT: Found my first big problem. I lost all my OTA. Did rescan, power button reboot, now trying unplug reboot and that didn't work.

Edit 2: Just tried the delete all ota and then reboot and re-add. While doing that I found the article about the OTA set to cable and not Off The Air. Mine was set to DRC. And switching it fixed the problem.

I am sure glad that this site is here. I would have been on the phone with Dish tearing them a new one if I would have missed any of the Cubs home games this weekend in HD.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good find jpeckinp.. There are a few others that have lost their OTAs. I wonder if this could be the cause. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## worthy1 (Oct 4, 2004)

Haralampi said:


> L443 is on my VIP-622, but I have no signal on my Tuner 2. Did check switch - it is working fine. Hard, soft reset, no solution. Still have message acquiring satellite signal. L443 is a complete mess.


They finally resolved it by replacing my 622


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

langlin said:


> At 7 PM a Phantom timer fired that set records for all TNT programs for the entire 9 day schedule and proceeded to record all of them. ( the phantom timer said "no info available") The correct timers also fired at 8 and 9 and this is how I discovered the problem because I could no longer watch the ESPN NFL game as both tuners were used. When I stopped the error timer, it remained in the guide "skipped" for the rest of the 9 days.
> 
> After allowing the recording for our programs until 10 PM, I did a soft reboot, the erroneous timer was still there, set to record TNT for 9 days straight. I then deleted the timer set for the "Closer" at 8 PM and the erroneous timer then also went away.
> Leon


I had the exact same thing happen to me. Last night I set a timer to record "Candide" on 9480, one time, and thought all was well.
When I got up this morning I saw the red recording light was on so checked and found that ch9480 was set to record everything, everyday from here to eternity.
This is potentially a VERY serious bug. If a person went off to work or away for the weekend and this had happened, the HDD would fill up rapidly and then start erasing shows already on the drive plus cause conflicts if other shows were scheduled on other channels.

Like Leon, I had to do a soft reboot followed by deleting the original timer set which now showed 'all' instead of 'one time'. Once I did that it appears all is back to normal..............FOR NOW............


----------



## JackS (Jul 5, 2004)

JackS said:


> I had exactly the same problem last night on SD only. At first it was a small jump every second or so, watching the Red Sox on NESN. I did a hard reboot and it seemed to fix the problem. Later in the evening, after watching a recorded SD movie with no problems, I went back to live SD. All SD channels were a mess. It was like watching a slide show. The delay was variable, but sometimes was longer than 1 second between picture updates. The sound kept going smoothly. Also, there was no such problem on HD. I started another hard reboot and went to bed. I have not checked it today.
> 
> I haven't had problems like this in a long time. I was one of the original 921 owners in early 2004, and this experience is like deja vu. I've had this 622 since a year ago June with no problems other than audio sync from time to time.


Everything worked correctly last evening.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

This problem has happened for the second time that I have seen, My OTA channels will show 85+ signal strength and I wil have nothing but a black screen on TV on all OTA channels. I have found this problem when switching from a Dish network to a OTA channel. If you wait about 5 minutes without doing anything the OTA channels will come back. This is a random problem but it is a weird problem. Anyone had this issue with L4.43? ALL other channels are working fine; The OTA picture is black with a good signal


----------



## RGoldman (Mar 29, 2007)

I just received my replacement receiver. A refurbished 622. The problem that caused them to send this has cleared up for now and I am hesitant to replace my old receiver since other than Sunday, has worked fine since I got it last year. I hate to send the new one back though and find the issue returning at some point! Any suggestions as to what to do?????

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Ron Barry, only Grandude and I have reported this "eternal" record problem but it is a very serious bug as it will completely fill up the HDD if you don't catch it when it happens. Now that two of us have reported it, it may should have it's own thread or make sure all others that have this get counted. It's a scary bug!


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

443 had turned my stable 622 into a three time a day reboot. Seems to be no pattern to when it freezes up.
What it does is either freeze up or go to searching for sat when you change channels. The searching for sat screen is interesting in that it is the normal screen but it is changing sats and transponsders very fast. Much faster than normal. You can't get out of that searching for sat as it never comes up with the can't find any screen that will let you change channels.
A front panel reset will fix it for a while. Hard reboot will also fix it, just no longer than the front panel reset.
It also does the slide show thing. Front panel reset will also fix that.
I have had this unit for about a year, never a problem until 443.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I will also say that this software "upgrade" L4.43 has caused more problems than I have ever had in my 1 year of the 622. OTA problems, Audio sync issues, and I also have issues with changing channel. Sometimes, it takes 10 seconds to make a channel change. Most of my problems can be temporarily fixed with a soft reboot except the Audio Sync issue, My OTA issue which I have stated in a above post corrects itself without doing anything except waiting. 
I still believe this is the best HD receiver in this marketplace. I still have my HDMI connnection(fingers crossed) and the most HD channels offered by any company. Dish will eventually work out these kinks. As long as I can either have a simple work around or a reboot every once in a while to fix a issue I am going to be patient. CSR can be a pain in the booty at times. I generally can work my way to a engineer so its all good. GO LSU TIGERS!!


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I posted a thread about this on the HD board. But, HDMI only feeds PCM 2.0 audio. I have already called tech support about this.

Also, I have experienced a wrong recording. I was getting ready to watch "Good Eats" and it turned out to be my local news!!!

And furthermore, the little timer that pops up in the bottom left corner is REALLY nerve racking especially when the channel is NOT going to change to record that event. Along this same line, I set a recording so I could watch the Cubs game in it's entirety live last night. I had WGN 239 on before gametime and began watching the game. For some REALLY dumb (_|_) reason when another scheduled event was about to record, the 722 changed the frickin channel!!! I was forced to "swap" over to the 239. The Homezone I had never did that. It always let me keep watching the channel that I was already watching/recording. The other event recorded in the background.

More weirdness....quite often 2 things are recording on tuner 1. When I "swap" over to the other tuner the number in the box does not change to 2, it stays 1.

I recorded Flight 93 on A&E last week and 5 hours recorded.

Frame by frame slow motion: According to the manual when paused we can go frame by frame slow mo either forward or back by hitting jump forward or jump back. Only the jump forward actually works for frame by frame slow motion. Again being forced to see the pause bar REALLY sucks when you're trying to read something on the screen during a show or a movie. By using the quick jump back>cancel trick moves back way too many frames. The pause bar needs to vanish after 5 seconds.......period. Or at least allow us to press cancel to make it vanish. Heck, even the lame Concast DVR can do that.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

langlin said:


> I have had the 622 since it came out.
> I have 18 timers set all the time for "new" episodes only
> I have never had any problems with my unit.
> 
> At 7 PM a Phantom timer fired that set records for all TNT programs for the entire 9 day schedule and proceeded to record all of them. ( the phantom timer said "no info available") Leon


Hey guys, I did notice this last week sometime. Mutiple "no info availible" timers set for all day on different channels. I freaked out and deleted the timers. That seemed to get rid of them.

I think the next day, all seemed fine with the timers. I havent checked OTA signals yet.

I did completely lose HDMI output though. "Reset HDMI" used to work for me. Now it doesn't.

Ron


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

ASOT said:


> Hey guys, I did notice this last week sometime. Mutiple "no info availible" timers set for all day on different channels. I freaked out and deleted the timers. That seemed to get rid of them.Ron


Ron,
That is only three of us so far to have this problem. This seems strange considering the number of VIP622s out there. May very well be a combination of the L443 software and a fault in our receivers. I also have an External HDD attached which may be involved, but who knows? I have one attached to my other 622 and it hasn't failed......yet......

I called Dish Tech and reported what happened and the guy was willing to replace my 622 but I chose not to until or if I had more problems with it. I also asked if I could upgrade at the same time to a 722 and he confirmed that I could but it would cost me $100. Sheesh, I've spent too much already.

The offending 622 is a reworked one which came with a scratch in the plexiglas front panel which is just a tad annoying but not enough to ask for a replacement.:grin:

So far I haven't had a repeat of the problem. Holding my breath and monitoring it closely just in case.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Grandude said:


> Ron,
> That is only three of us so far to have this problem. This seems strange considering the number of VIP622s out there. May very well be a combination of the L443 software and a fault in our receivers. I also have an External HDD attached which may be involved, but who knows? I have one attached to my other 622 and it hasn't failed......yet......


I had the same issue on my 722 last week. I marked it up to something corrupting my guide, which in turn corrupted some of my timers. Out of 40+ timers it seemed to only hose about 8 of them, which I had to delete and re-create. I have actually had this problem happened maybe 3 - 4 times over the last couple of years going back to my 942.


----------



## Avillant (May 21, 2004)

Ever since 443, I have noticed that the signal strength on most of my OTA stations is different. One higher and others lower. The bad thing is that I now have momentary loss of signal on my OTA signals ( usually 1 to 2 seconds) at random times. I wish they would stop mucking around with stuf that affects OTA Signals. Mine were fine before 443.
Tony


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> I had the same issue on my 722 last week. I marked it up to something corrupting my guide, which in turn corrupted some of my timers. Out of 40+ timers it seemed to only hose about 8 of them, which I had to delete and re-create. I have actually had this problem happened maybe 3 - 4 times over the last couple of years going back to my 942.


Yes I saw something similar to this on v441 on my 622. I found that if I could force the system to download the guide again they would fix themselves. What I usually did was to do a check switch which would then force a guide download when I went back to view live tv. Once the guide downloaded after a bit (10-15 minutes) all of the timers would be back on the schedule. We'll see what happens on 443.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

davethestalker said:


> Frame by frame slow motion: According to the manual when paused we can go frame by frame slow mo either forward or back by hitting jump forward or jump back. Only the jump forward actually works for frame by frame slow motion.


It's always been like that, all the way back to SD DVRs - the speculation is this is due to the way MPEG compression deals with full frames followed by partial frames, although these are sound assumptions it's still just an assumption.



davethestalker said:


> Again being forced to see the pause bar REALLY sucks when you're trying to read something on the screen during a show or a movie. By using the quick jump back>cancel trick moves back way too many frames. The pause bar needs to vanish after 5 seconds.......period. Or at least allow us to press cancel to make it vanish. Heck, even the lame Concast DVR can do that.


I agree with that, it would be a nice "little" thing to add to make the user experience considerably better.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> It's always been like that, all the way back to SD DVRs - the speculation is this is due to the way MPEG compression deals with full frames followed by partial frames, although these are sound assumptions it's still just an assumption.


It hasn't always been like that for me. My 50x and 942 used to do single frame backward just fine. For the 622, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83085&highlight=frame&p=882372#post882372 complained that relase 4.01 broke single frame backward:


> Pressing Pause, then the Skip Back button, should/and used to, skip back frame-by-frame with each press.


I conceed that saving a cache of all the partial frames between full frames has a cost, but it did USED to work right.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

CABill said:


> It hasn't always been like that for me. My 50x and 942 used to do single frame backward just fine. For the 622, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83085&highlight=frame&p=882372#post882372 complained that relase 4.01 broke single frame backward:
> 
> I conceed that saving a cache of all the partial frames between full frames has a cost, but it did USED to work right.


Strange, I don't remember it ever doing single frame backward correctly on my 501 or 921 but it seems like I've had the 622 forever (in a good way after finally getting rid of the 921) so it's probably just another case of my poor memory. :grin:


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

CABill said:


> It hasn't always been like that for me. My 50x and 942 used to do single frame backward just fine. For the 622, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83085&highlight=frame&p=882372#post882372 complained that relase 4.01 broke single frame backward:
> 
> I conceed that saving a cache of all the partial frames between full frames has a cost, but it did USED to work right.


Agreed - this used to work and work well, as did all the other trick-play functionality.
I chalk-up the present diminishments to the TiVo litigation.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> I had the same issue on my 722 last week. I marked it up to something corrupting my guide, which in turn corrupted some of my timers. Out of 40+ timers it seemed to only hose about 8 of them, which I had to delete and re-create. I have actually had this problem happened maybe 3 - 4 times over the last couple of years going back to my 942.


Yes, I got the feeling that it was the guides fault too. I think I just went in and skipped the ones that were problems? Not sure what I did... I also remember thinking that I would have to redo some timers, but the next day I went in to look and all my timers were intact... so who knows what I did.

I have around 18 timers and I remember that it only affected 2... maybe 3, but they were all lined up ready to do some serious recording.  When you see multiple timers set to fire for some ungodly amount of time (each block was like many hours long)... and you only have 5 hours left on the drive before it starts deleting unprotected shows, you (I) tend to panic. I was just glad I happened to be there when it happened. Guess I better protect everything.

I do remember the guide being all messed up (no info available) so my thinking at the time was... bad guide = bad timer.

Ron


----------



## Frodo301 (Sep 15, 2007)

Has anyone noticed signal loss on the 129 sat after this update? After checking the diagnostics details I noticed the signal loss started the same night I received the software update. I have a 508 dvr upstairs which shows no signal loss although I am not sure it can see all the transponders the 622 does.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I received 443 a few days ago and things are working fine. It fixed my OTA multipath problem. I now seem to have my PBS station working w/o pixel freeze ups. Ao far I feel quite lucky. Of course my 622 was replaced by this newer version about 2 months ago. So may be some of these problems has to do w/ which version unit that one has.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

I got 443 sometime this week. Don't know if it is related to this or the previous 441 update, but any recorded programs that were there more than a week or so have the Code 05 error when replay is attempted. I did a hard reboot per a thread I found here but they didn't recover.

Otherwise no issues observed.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Frodo301 said:


> Has anyone noticed signal loss on the 129 sat after this update? After checking the diagnostics details I noticed the signal loss started the same night I received the software update. I have a 508 dvr upstairs which shows no signal loss although I am not sure it can see all the transponders the 622 does.


Yep the signal strength meter is nonsense Dish broke it--My 110 and 119 were always at 80 to 100 now it is at 30. My 129 was always at 40 now it is at 100 the meter does not work!!!!


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

I noticed the 129 signal loss with 441 as well.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

With 4.41 I had to toggle my EHD off and on to be recognized, now with 443 it goes right to the USB menu and spools up (slight delay but better than having to play with the EHD) now if they can fix the 3 button cancel sequence


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

My problems with the WD EHD seemed to have improved with 443.

Timers and everything else seem okay.

Scotty


----------



## Kimo (Apr 10, 2007)

You can add me to the list of people who lost OTA after 443. Funny thing is, I didn't lose all them but I did lose the ones I watch.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

Scotty said:


> My problems with the WD EHD seemed to have improved with 443.
> 
> Timers and everything else seem okay.
> 
> Scotty


I spoke too soon: Yesterday I experienced the Loading Program Guide and Acquiring Signal screens when I truned on the TV. Fortunately, it all went away when I disconnected the EHD.

No problems with timers or locals. I receive 7-8 OTA local channels with an antenna with no problem.

I'm upgrading to the 722 and will receive next week.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Can we still report bugs in this thread?

I noticed a pretty minor one the other day... "Synchronized" is spelled incorrectly on the screen where one picks between having the audio synchronized with the high definition or standard definition video outputs.


----------



## plainsman (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll add an easily-reproducible bug:
Summary: playing some HD programs back from the external hard drive [WD 'my book' 500 Gb essentials] encounters some DD5.1 toslink dropouts.

these dropouts can be very infrequent or on the order of 1/second.

watching the recorded program while scrolling forward in time thru the guide is a definite reproducer.

pausing / resuming or hitting skip-ahead will also change this behavior. sometimes it gets worse, sometimes better. usually worse after skipping thru a commercial.

[my .02: I'm guessing dropped interrupts]

I've been watching the women's soccer world cup on 9424 and 9425. there are a very few of these dropouts live. I can make many more happen watching the recording.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I got these audio dropouts while playing a movie recorded on the 622 prior to the 4.43 update. But I played it after the update. Dropouts were approx. 5 or 10 min apart. This was a movie recorded from the Starz free preview which showed DD5.1 on my receiver even though it was an SD movie.


----------



## zsadecki (Sep 21, 2007)

So I'm new to dish having just switched over from DTV with a Tivo DVR. I am quite surprised and disappointed in the quality of software on the 722 (4.43). 1 Day into using it I got the 'blank video on everything' problem which a reboot fixed. Some dialog boxes are poorly designed (why does the 'do you really want to delete a recorded program' dialog box have a 'cancel' button? it should only have a 'yes' or 'no' option.) The way it treats differences in live tv/recordings is annoying. Why should I be warned that I am asking to go from live tv to a recording? If it doesn't break something (like stopping a recording it is currently doing) then it shouldn't 'warn' me about anything. When I select a recording that is still in progress why would I want to start at the 'live tv' location (which is the default selection)? If I start playing a recording, I want to start from the beginning! If I want to go forward to 'live' (which I never do) then I'll fast forward to it...

That's not to say that my DTV/Tivo didn't have problems, but I never had anything nasty like video disappearing and requiring a reboot to get it back. I only recall the Tivo ever rebooting once after a hang (I had it for about 4 years). I liked that it treated recordings the same whether they were already recorded or still ongoing, the only time you could really tell the difference is if you were skipping forward and happened to hit 'live tv'. The only time I got warnings was if I was asking it to do something that would interfere with a recording (asking to view a live channel when both tuners were already being used for recording).

Not everything about the 722 is bad, though. I like the way it shows skipped recordings in the schedule, as well as the recording/skip icons in the program guide. The HD looks great (I'm using component video), and I like the OTA receiver and how it integrates with the satellite channels/guide (although it seems to lose signal occasionally unless they are 90+ strength)...

I suspect the problems with this receiver are typical of the industry nowadays, fast development times, outsourcing, and push to get products out before all the bugs are worked out. It all leads to these quirks and problems, but I'm hoping the dish is aware of these shortcomings and will work quickly to make things better. In the 4 years I had the DTV/Tivo I saw the same types of things, as there were some minor issues like slow menus, certains quirks that were eventually worked out (which may add to my initial disappointment, as I eventually ended up with a mature product and now I'm back to one early in it life cycle...) But even when I first got it, it didn't have 'severe' bugs like the 722 does (loss of video on a video device is what I would call 'severe', as well as outputs like HDMI not working properly...)

Zach


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

Since getting 443 a week or so ago I have lost all OTA two times. Problem is corrected by soft reboot but is very annoying.

Also losing sat sig on 129 frequently. This is after having all three lnb replaced.

Are these issues related to sw 443?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome Zach. Good feedback on the some of the Usability issues. One thing you do need to put into the equation is that the 722 is a dual room DVR and can recorded three video streams while watching a 4th. Oh.. and now you have the EHD involved in the equation. This definitely adds complexity in terms of usability and I believe in some cases making an elegant solution proved to be cost prohibitive so a user occasionally runs into a quark. I am sure also you are going through the Windows to Mac like transition and as time goes on will get used to the 722 and find that it is a nice performing box as many other Tivo users have found. 

Your issue on video disappearing. Would be interested on the facts around it happening and what you tried to do to bring the video back. Did you do a channel change or just immediately do the power cord reboot? It appears to have happened once.. Be interested if you see it again. What channel are you seeing it on.. etc. All this stuff is important to try and classify what you are experiencing. 

As for shortcomings, E* does wonder around here and I believe does take the feedback here and feed it into the process. Good example is a recent usability change on the EPG that a lot of users found annoying. Next version it was modified to try and improve the experience. Other was the ability to sort when Groups are enabled. This was also added in a follow up version and it was something a number of users wanted. So I personally do think E* is listening and does tweak things to try and improve the experience. 

I hope that as time goes on you start to enjoy your 722 more and keep the feedback coming because the main purpose of this forum is for users to provide constructive feedback and identify their pain points while using their 622/722


----------



## zsadecki (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, Ron. You are correct that it is a more complex machine than the dual tuner/single out DTV-Tivo I had, and I'm sure I haven't considered all of the corner cases that may have made them make certain UI decisions that I find odd... 

But having vented about those few odd issues, I can really say that I am enjoying it so far, and some things are nicer, like the timer seems a little more flexible than what the Tivo offered. Of course, now with that additional flexibility, it only makes me want more . Like there should be an option to record early/late but only if it doesn't interfere with other programs... The default -1/+3 seemed to make it skip a whole bunch of programs on different channels that ran back-to-back. I'd love for it to record a few extra minutes if it could do so without dropping other shows...

About the loss of video. Here was the scenario. I had 3 shows all set to record at the same time. 1 OTA HD, 1 Sat HD, 1 Sat SD. I was watching a different OTA when it was nearing time to switch over. Just to make sure it was OK, I switched to the OTA channel that was going to record in ~30 seconds. The screen went black, then it complained about no OTA signal (this particular channel shows 95-100 strength usually). I switched to satellite, it complained about no satellite signal. I changed to another sat channel, it was just black (but the info, etc showed up like it thought everything was OK). back to OTA, it was black. I flipped around a bit and would see either blackness or loss of signal errors on both OTA and sat. I remembered reading about people having to reset often, so I did the 3-second power button reset from the front of the receiver. After it finally booted, got sat info, etc, everything looked back to normal. Of course, I then had to go set all the stuff I wanted to record, since the timers didn't seem to kick in since it was already after 7:00.

Which maybe that's another bug/complaint. Timers should start recording even after the fact if for some reason (reboot, loss of signal, etc) they didn't start right on time (I'm pretty sure the Tivo did this).

Zach


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

zsadecki said:


> ...
> 
> Which maybe that's another bug/complaint. Timers should start recording even after the fact if for some reason (reboot, loss of signal, etc) they didn't start right on time (I'm pretty sure the Tivo did this).
> 
> Zach


My timers have always started automaticlly after a reboot if it's within the timer timeframe...


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

zsadecki said:


> Which maybe that's another bug/complaint. Timers should start recording even after the fact if for some reason (reboot, loss of signal, etc) they didn't start right on time (I'm pretty sure the Tivo did this).
> 
> Zach


They should, and mine always have. Granted you won't have the 3 minutes or so it can take for a reboot to finish up. Even after that is done and you are returned to live TV it can take another minute or so for the timer to kick back in.


----------



## zsadecki (Sep 21, 2007)

I suppose I was just impatient, then. I'll keep an eye on it next time if (when) I have to reboot.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

zsadecki said:


> ...Like there should be an option to record early/late but only if it doesn't interfere with other programs... The default -1/+3 seemed to make it skip a whole bunch of programs on different channels that ran back-to-back. I'd love for it to record a few extra minutes if it could do so without dropping other shows... Zach


That would be nice. One of the things I miss about my TiVo (I switched in December) was the program "trimming" function. I could schedule shows to record the extra minutes before and after. Then if 2 shows were back to back the higher priority show would get the extra time and the other show would be trimmed by that time. So I may loose a minute at the beginning of a show but I didn't loose the whole recording.

I still like my EHD enabled 622 better!

Bill


----------



## dmorack (Aug 18, 2007)

My 622 started freezing up when I fast forward on recorded programming (HD or STD) or fast forward on live program. I sometimes can get around the problem by not fast forwarding at higher speed (e.g. not 60x, or 300x). This just started happening the last 3 days. I never had any problems with the receiver until now. I am not sure it is software (L443) or hardware. 

When 622 freezes the remote is useless and I have to reset by holding the power on the receiver until it reboots. It is like a PC when you get a Windows Blue Screen error, the only thing that works is reboot.

Please advise.


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

dmorack said:


> My 622 started freezing up when I fast forward on recorded programming (HD or STD) or fast forward on live program. I sometimes can get around the problem by not fast forwarding at higher speed (e.g. not 60x, or 300x). This just started happening the last 3 days. I never had any problems with the receiver until now. I am not sure it is software (L443) or hardware.
> 
> When 622 freezes the remote is useless and I have to reset by holding the power on the receiver until it reboots. It is like a PC when you get a Windows Blue Screen error, the only thing that works is reboot.
> 
> Please advise.


I would say its hardware as I cannot get that error on my 622. I've tried for about 5 minutes.. and it doesn't care. It forwards fine at any rate of speed.


----------



## loneSailor (Sep 25, 2007)

Since getting 443 I too have noticed that my OTA signal is very sporadic. Channels that were steadily around 80-85 are now below 75 with sporadic drops all the way down to 50 and below.

Another odd thing is that now the OTA channels no longer have the HD tag in the guide or across the top of the screen. Any ideas?


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

zsadecki said:


> So I'm new to dish having just switched over from DTV with a Tivo DVR. I am quite surprised and disappointed in the quality of software on the 722 (4.43). 1 Day into using it I got the 'blank video on everything' problem which a reboot fixed. Some dialog boxes are poorly designed (why does the 'do you really want to delete a recorded program' dialog box have a 'cancel' button? it should only have a 'yes' or 'no' option.) The way it treats differences in live tv/recordings is annoying. Why should I be warned that I am asking to go from live tv to a recording? If it doesn't break something (like stopping a recording it is currently doing) then it shouldn't 'warn' me about anything. When I select a recording that is still in progress why would I want to start at the 'live tv' location (which is the default selection)? If I start playing a recording, I want to start from the beginning! If I want to go forward to 'live' (which I never do) then I'll fast forward to it...
> 
> That's not to say that my DTV/Tivo didn't have problems, but I never had anything nasty like video disappearing and requiring a reboot to get it back. I only recall the Tivo ever rebooting once after a hang (I had it for about 4 years). I liked that it treated recordings the same whether they were already recorded or still ongoing, the only time you could really tell the difference is if you were skipping forward and happened to hit 'live tv'. The only time I got warnings was if I was asking it to do something that would interfere with a recording (asking to view a live channel when both tuners were already being used for recording).
> 
> ...


I frequently get the same problem with the blank video, and it's beyond annoying. In fact, it also nicely recorded blank timers for me to view which is great.

This is happening 2 to 4 times per week now and it's immensely frustrating. The only fix is a hard reboot. I can't even watch recorded shows. they'll also be blank.

I recorded the nascar race sunday. I always record them, and watch them after the fact so I can skip commercials. I of course avoid any sites that would give away the results.

yesterday it recorded about an hour of the race, the screen goes blank and I have no video through the remainder of the race.

This has got to get fixed. I'm beyond irritated. I kept thinking i was doing something wrong so I didn't mention it. but it's unacceptable. There are other strange behaviors I've seen but this one takes the cake.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

dmorack said:


> My 622 started freezing up when I fast forward on recorded programming (HD or STD) or fast forward on live program. I sometimes can get around the problem by not fast forwarding at higher speed (e.g. not 60x, or 300x). This just started happening the last 3 days. I never had any problems with the receiver until now. I am not sure it is software (L443) or hardware.
> 
> When 622 freezes the remote is useless and I have to reset by holding the power on the receiver until it reboots. It is like a PC when you get a Windows Blue Screen error, the only thing that works is reboot.
> 
> Please advise.


Me TOO....all the time. My 622 is VERY unstable. I have frequent webcam, or jittery video issues. Very annoying....


----------



## zsadecki (Sep 21, 2007)

The latest thing I've noticed on the 722 is that occasionally while watching a HD recording (have only noticed this on OTA recordings so far) the entire picture gets 'soft' or slightly blurry looking for a second or two and then over then next second or two gradually clears back up. Could it be a scaling problem? I've got output set to 720p using component video.


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

FastnoNOC said:


> I frequently get the same problem with the blank video, and it's beyond annoying. In fact, it also nicely recorded blank timers for me to view which is great.
> 
> This is happening 2 to 4 times per week now and it's immensely frustrating. The only fix is a hard reboot. I can't even watch recorded shows. they'll also be blank.
> 
> ...


I have a new 622 (actually2 of them) and this happens 2 or 3 times a week which means I cannot watch the recorded show.

It is effectively rendering the DVR useless. It records but you cannot watch.

I have had dish for many years from the early ones to 721 to 942 to 2-622's.

And this is the worst repating bug I have had on any dish equip.

I have their highest pkg with almost all channels including all movie channels.

A hard reboot does not make the recording viewable.

so all I can do is delete it.

Can anyone tell me when this critical but will be fixed?

Thanks,
Norm


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

Silly question -

Is a hard reboot holding down the power button for 10 seconds?

Or is a hard reboot pulling the power cord Or something else?

Thanks,
Norm


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

ngoldrich said:


> Silly question -
> 
> Is a hard reboot holding down the power button for 10 seconds?
> 
> ...


A hard reboot is removing the power from the unit by unplugging or switching off your power strip. Holding the power button is a soft reboot.

Lenny


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Another existing bug...

We're still no closer than we were before to having the fast forward and rewind actually behave as their time interval suggests on certain channels. On Fox (WFLD, 720p), use of the "4x" setting still moves at a rate significantly slower than 4x, perhaps 1.5x or 2x.


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

Lenny,

Thanks,
Norm



lenny said:


> A hard reboot is removing the power from the unit by unplugging or switching off your power strip. Holding the power button is a soft reboot.
> 
> Lenny


----------

